# CDROM drive mounting problem

## nextekcarl

I finally got my nvidia-glx drivers working again, paid for cedega subscription, but now I find out my cdrom drive isn't working?!? It was working a couple of months ago, but I have upgraded the kernel since then. Right now if I try to mount anything at cdrom drive nothing happens. No error code, no progress (if I do it from KDE, if I do it from CLI the terminal just hangs, and ctrl+C does nothing). I've looked around on these forums and none of the problems seem exactly the same as mine. This is the command I tried to mount it with (and that used to work):

```
mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom
```

Uname output:

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 Sun Jul 31 10:25:09 PDT 2005 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

my fstab file:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $
> 
> #
> ...

 

The two cdrom references were swapped as far as comment/uncomment goes with the same result. 

udevinfo -V output:

 *Quote:*   

> udevinfo, version 058

 

mount output:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)
> 
> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
> 
> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
> ...

 

Let me know if anything else might be helpful to know. I'd love to get this working again.

----------

## i92guboj

1st step: "dmesg|grep ROM" would be helpfull, just to see if your kernel is detecting your drive. If the test is possitive then the problem is in any other place, but... just to discard the basic problem.

EDIT: Changed "frep" for "grep" in the command. Silly typo.

----------

## nextekcarl

 *Quote:*   

> hdc: CR-4802TE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
> 
> hdc: ATAPI 8X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA
> 
> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
> ...

 

----------

## nE0

 *nextekcarl wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   hdc: CR-4802TE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
> 
> hdc: ATAPI 8X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA
> 
> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
> ...

 

And what is the output of:

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

Does that work correctly  :Confused: 

----------

## nextekcarl

I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

 

But then the terminal just hangs there. I can type, but I'm not actually at a terminal prompt.

----------

## nextekcarl

If I type "ps aux | grep mount" at this point I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> root     22692  0.0  0.1   1544   540 ?        D    07:12   0:00 mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
> 
> root     22699  0.0  0.1   1744   712 ?        D    07:12   0:00 /bin/mount /mnt/cdrom
> 
> root     22717  0.0  0.1   1548   528 ?        D    07:15   0:00 mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
> ...

 

----------

## nextekcarl

I know the CD drive works because I can boot knoppix from it.

----------

## nextekcarl

Anyone have any ideas here?

----------

## nextekcarl

Bump.

----------

## quiller

I do have the exact same problem. I am using kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 on a toshiba satellite 1410-604

The cdrom (/dev/hdc) is recognised during boot, and /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom are present, but when i try to mount it nothing happens. In the logfile (/var/log/messages) a lot of errors appear (these messages keep repeating like 50 times)

```
Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: status error: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: status error: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: status error: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: status error: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: DMA disabled

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: ATAPI reset complete

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: status error: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: status error: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: status error: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: status error: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Oct  8 00:43:41 hirudinis hdc: ATAPI reset complete
```

A few days ago i was able to mount a cdrom (but problems that disappear by themselve will appear by themselve too) but now it doesnt work anymore. I have no clue why it worked (yet)

----------

## quiller

I just upgraded to the 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 kernel, and the problem seems to have gone, at least i was able to mount a cd again. Although this is not really a fix, rather a work-around (if it solves anything at all, maybe its just "lucky" it worked this time).

----------

## nextekcarl

Hmmm, I haven't upgraded to that kernel yet since everything else is working so well for me. I will try it this weekend and report back if it works for me. In the mean time, if your cdrom drive starts "acting up" again, please report it back here, since that will tell me it might not be worth the upgrade.

----------

## nextekcarl

That seems to have solved the problem. I can now mount CDs.

----------

## lyonsd

Having same problem using kernel 2.6.13-gentoo.  

When I try to mount a cdrom...

```

# mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,

            missing codepage or other error

            In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

            dmesg | tail or so

```

Now the CD I'm trying to mount is an unused, blank CD-R that I'm trying to mount in order to copy some MP3s to it.

Am I specifying the wrong options on the command line?

I know the CD drive works because I've been ripping CDs.

Thanks.

----------

## i92guboj

You cant mount a blank cd because a blank cd does not have a filesystem. Just use a cd burning program to burn the mp3's, then you will be able to mount.

----------

## nextekcarl

I seem to have spoken too soon, some cd's do still completely lock up my system (forcing me to turn the power off)  (and they are listed as playble on transgaming's website, so they must not do this to everyone's system). The only thing I can think of trying now is a new cd drive, maybe the drive has something wrong with it, or the driver is buggy or something.

----------

## nextekcarl

It seems that it was the drive after all. I just bought a cheap DVD-RW dual layer drive and it reads discs that always locked my system up without a problem. It was an old CD-RW drive, but it worked fine for knoppix, and fine on my windows xp box, so I thought it was an ok drive, but I guess not.

Later,

Carl

----------

